# Gratisübernachtungen für AB - Member



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2004)

Gratis-Unterkünfte 
während der „1. Hohwachter Brandungsangeltage“

Unter allen Angelboard-Mitgliedern, die sich bis 30.09.04 zu den 1. Hohwachter Brandungsangeltagen anmelden, werden folgende Gratis-Unterkünfte während der Veranstaltung verlost:

Hotel „Hohe Wacht“ – 4 Sterne plus (gleichzeitig Ort des Anglerballs), 
Ostseering, Hohwacht
2 x 2 Personen im Appartement (Übernachtung/Frühstück, Schlafraum, Wohnraum, integrierte separate Küche bzw. Küchenzeile, Dusche/WC) vom 11.-14.11.2004
Infos zum Hotel: www.hohe-wacht.de
im Wert von 264,00 € pro Person

Haus Strandhöhe, 
Seestr. 11a, Hohwacht
2 x 2 Personen im Appartement (Übernachtung/Frühstück, Schlafraum, Wohnraum, integrierte separate Küche bzw. Küchenzeile, Dusche/WC, Gefriermöglichkeit) 
vom 11.-14.11.2004
Infos zum Haus: www.strandhoehe-hohwacht.de
im Wert von 135,00 € pro Person

Wie nehme ich an der Verlosung teil:
1. Anmeldeunterlagen anfordern unter Tel.: 04381/905530 oder hohmann@hohwachterbucht.de
2. unterschriebene Anmeldung zurückschicken mit Vermerk 
„Unterkunftsverlosung Angelboardmember“ und Startgeld überweisen
3. am 01.10.2004 findet die Verlosung unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges statt 
(Die Gewinner werden umgehend benachrichtigt.)

Die weiteren Infos zu den 1. Hohwachter Brandungsangeltagen findet Ihr hier


----------

